# lunch (oh please God!)



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

So school starts on Monday and I hate school. The past two years I have been lucky to find random kids to sit with at lunch but I have a bad feeling about this year. Out of 4,000 people in the school there is only one person I feel comfortable sitting with but there is only a 25% chance that I will have the same lunch as him because there are 4 lunches. I would be fine sitting by myself at lunch but unfortunately I'm a twin and my brother actually has friends and is considered popular. Which sucks for me because everyone that likes him expects me to be as cool as him but then they find out im weird and never talk to me. So far i have 2 plans on what to do during lunch. 

Here's the deal:
-we aren't allowed to eat lunch in the hallways
-we aren't allowed to eat in the library (i dont think)
-I refuse to stay in a teacher's classroom during lunch, none of them are nice
-we can not leave the building during lunch either
-we aren't allowed to use our phones so i can't pretend to text



So here is plan A: There is one wide hallway that everyone going to the cafeteria has to walk through. When the bell rings to go to lunch i will quickly get to the end of the hallway so I can see everyone who will be at that lunch. I will slowly approach kids that I might sit with and if they say "hi" or invite me to sit with them I will happily go. If they ignore me I will try to find someone else.

Plan B: After finding no one to sit with, bail out to the bathroom and hide in a stall for 30 minutes. On the first day I will have to hide in the bathroom that everyone in the cafeteria uses, but for the rest of the year I will go into a less frequently used bathroom.

Does anyone have any suggestion? I can't sit in the bathroom for 30 minutes every day for 185 days. How am i supposed to eat in the bathroom? I'm only 130 lbs and im 5 10" so i really need to eat. This is pathetic, Im going to be a junior in high school and im sitting on some social anxiety forum begging for help.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't look at me. The year they outlawed us eating in the hallway I sat in the bathroom everyday with a pack of m&ms or something. The cafeteria was not big enough to sit by yourself and even when they added another table everyone just spread out more.


----------



## itsmygiggle (Aug 21, 2011)

Whatever you do, don't feel bad about asking for help on here. 

After that, maybe try to find a new kid that is sitting alone too. I'm sure you've already thought of this, but this new kid might be having the same fears as you and you could really help. If you do happen to take a trip to the bathroom, you can use your phone in there if you really need to talk to someone about how you feel or just need some form of entertainment. Who knows, you might find someone else in the bathroom avoiding sitting alone too


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

That's terrible that you can't leave, I know I would have gone insane if I couldn't. If you can bring yourself to try to find somebody to sit with, then I'd say that's your best option as you already know you probaly couldn't sit in the bathroom all year.


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

thanks for the advice. Hopefully i can find someone to sit with. If i end up sitting in the bathroom i might go crazy.


----------



## erb (Aug 21, 2011)

omg I so felt like you when I was in high school. I am now 29 and when a situation that feels remotely like high school lunch I avoid it at all costs. But reality is, we can't hide in the bathroom the rest of our lives. School lunch sucks if you have anxiety and don't have a group of friends to sit with. But you have to find some kids that are "different", not in a bad way, but just in the high school world of not fitting into the norm "popular group". Look for other kids that are alone or stick to themselves in your classes, the hallway or in the lunch room. Or maybe just sit with your brother and his friends until you can find another table to sit at later. Its hard to overcome anxiety and our reaction is to run and hide, but it just hurts us in the end. I know easier said than done. And if you live near Indiana I would come sit with you at lunch everyday Dont sit in the bathroom, find a friend. There are kids there that feel just like you; you just have to find them.


----------



## thatguy95 (Feb 22, 2011)

Uranium said:


> So school starts on Monday and I hate school. The past two years I have been lucky to find random kids to sit with at lunch but I have a bad feeling about this year. Out of 4,000 people in the school there is only one person I feel comfortable sitting with but there is only a 25% chance that I will have the same lunch as him because there are 4 lunches. I would be fine sitting by myself at lunch but unfortunately I'm a twin and my brother actually has friends and is considered popular. Which sucks for me because everyone that likes him expects me to be as cool as him but then they find out im weird and never talk to me. So far i have 2 plans on what to do during lunch.
> 
> Here's the deal:
> -we aren't allowed to eat lunch in the hallways
> ...


 Same exept no brother


----------



## Thorftw (Jul 7, 2011)

You literally just described me and my brother (apart from the part about being twins). I'm not sitting in the bathroom this year, I refuse to. Never again, not in my F****** junior year of high school! Seriously though, find someone sitting by themselves. I'll probably do that or force the guys I know to eat in the cafeteria. Because SA isn't about to ruin my second to last year of high school!


----------



## Uranium (Jun 14, 2011)

Ok guys. So I went with Plan A and it was kind of a fail but I did get a little success. I saw these two guys that I have known for a couple years. The problem was, I brought my lunch and they were buying. I completely forgot that people bought their lunches. I didn't know what to do so I went into panic mode and hid in the bathroom and stayed there during lunch. But tomorrow I think im going to buy my lunch and stand in line with them.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

Find the nerdy kids, the anime kids, and any other socially awkward group... they generally are more accepting than other group (esp the anime kids). I'd just say to quietly ask for a seat, but I know how hard that is. If you do pluck up the courage though you may be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## johnstin (Aug 19, 2011)

Don't look at me. The year they outlawed us eating in the hallway I sat in the bathroom everyday with a pack of m&ms or something. The cafeteria was not big enough to sit by yourself and even when they added another table everyone just spread out more.


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

You can't leave the school?? Dude that Fu*king SUCKS. If I got a bad lunch schedule I would just go for a walk each day. 

I say just leave anyway, who's Gona stop you? If you do get stopped just say you are meeting someone.

I've never considered sitting in the washroom, that just seems... Unsanitary. Also I never use public restrooms anywhere.


----------



## alex123 (Aug 25, 2011)

Try to toogle between options, somedays you just eat at the bathrooom, and when you see a "clear road" try to get outside for a walk, try too seat into a small, secluded group of the cafeteria, and try to sit with new students.......,the good thing about my school is that theres not much security, so I get out almost all the time. You got to be sure what doors will be open and if theres people around tho.


----------



## Sunset in July (Aug 19, 2011)

Or go to the library but be secretive about it (like put lunch bag in your backpack) and take things out as you eat it...

when I make a friend they usually sit with a bigger group of friends who I don't fit in with so it's like impossible


----------



## alittlebitanxious (Apr 20, 2011)

I just graduated high school and lunch was the worst part of school by far. My advice would be to try to find a person who's sitting alone and approach them, or find a small group of people that doesn't seem intimidating. If none of these work, my other advice is to bring an ipod and listen to it, and also do something else like draw in a sketchbook or read a book. 

The way I got through it was that even though I was a good student, I missed a lot of school. This was good (in a way) because I would use lunch breaks to go catch up on what I missed and use the other lunch breaks to make up the work.

You could also just eat a big breakfast and either eat a quick snack or wait to eat lunch when you get home. Then go to the library and listen to your ipod and work on homework (a great way to get it done).

My last suggestions: try joining some clubs. Also, are you at the age where you feel comfortable dating someone? I'm not saying to use them to feel more comfortable, but it does help and makes you feel less alone. Maybe try to find a girl who seems a little nerdy or quiet? Often times these are some of the best girlfriends, and you might have a lot in common.


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

If you can at least look somewhat occupied aka not staring into space while sitting at your own table, like have a laptop or somethin', there shouldn't be a need to skip lunch. Someone might even approach you.

The worst case scenario is when you can't handle being seen alone anymore from not meeting anyone. So now you're thinking about skipping lunch altogether to get past that 40m to 60m, and then the rest of your afternoon is messed up because of low blood sugar.

I've had this crappy ideation too, and the thought sucks. Pretty much the best thing I can think of is to buy a pill making device and fill them all with waxy maize starch powder. You'd have to down like 20 pills though; I have no idea how safe it is to be downing so many gelatin capsules everyday. Just down enough so you can at least offset that dizziness feeling from skipping meals. Drink *real* apple or orange juice after. Juice has a low GI. This way you can inject 40g of carbs into your system in 2 mins in the washroom. Chewing food in the washroom is gross. I've never tried this before, but I'm thinking about it if I ever try and go back to school, or even work. I hope it won't cause diarrhea.

or ummm... just pre-pack small satchels of the powder and mix it in with the juice. I forgot how this powder behaves whether it will eventually clump up in a liquid if left to set too long or not. I just remember it tasting really bland when I mixed with milk.


----------



## jesus is my savior (Aug 4, 2011)

That sucks, you have to sit in a cafeteria for lunch. At my school, we can go wherever we want around campus. But, you're a dude! You have it easier, dudes befriend each other on sight, lol.

Anyways, about your "Plan A". That's exactly what you have to do, except instead of waiting for them to ask you, you ask them. I mean, personally, if I sitting with my posse at your school, I'd think you were just walking by. But if you asked, we'd gladly let you. Just be brave! I know, it's tough. But you're tougher.  God bless.


----------

